# 1st White Geese



## schlag (Jan 25, 2006)

Saw a flock of 40 mostly adult Ross geese in extreme NW North Dakota on monday afternoon. Also so the 1st cranes coming in on tuesday am. Never seen white geese this early. Quite strange they were all Ross as well.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Saw 2 snows flying with a group of canadas north of Bismarck last weekend.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

There is a 200 or so in nw Minnesota.


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

We saw a spec and a snow already near Eagle Lake, TX. I swear I could see gray on the snow.


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey schlag did u see them on the ground or flying 
I love those little things


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My buddy claims he's seeing a few thousand around Valley City - all adults though.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

I guess i'll bring a couple dozen deadly's to mix into the spread out at Gackle for the NR opener. We see some snows about every other year on that hunt.


----------



## schlag (Jan 25, 2006)

When I saw them it was about noon and they were flying low like butterflies about 100 yds up. They did not have a clue where they were going. They were very indecisive. They were actuallt flying NW when I spotted them.


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

saw a very colorful blue the last two weekends in southwest mn. came and landed in the canada dekes and stayed for about an hour. i think it stayed from last spring and then was out scouting Sat. night and saw three adult snows sitting in a wheat field with about 200 honkers so i hope they stick around. it always a good thing to get a little bonus goose to throw in a hunt to offset the same old honker hunts.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Bodycount - You hunting in the Duck Fest?

H2OfowlND


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

No, we did once back in 2004. We had fun but didn't like being restricted to a specific slough for the fest. We like to field hunt anways. We do have access to some nice private land. We usually go up to the raffle though and buy some chances on the prizes


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

One of our fields has some snows in it already, only about 50 but they're feeding with a couple thousand lessers.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Snows starting to show up south of #1 Hwy last week. Hunted north of #16 on monday, a few blues and a lesser.

Flocks near home have juvies as well as the birds hunted this week.

They should be piling in soon.......


----------



## thedeerhunter1982 (Apr 7, 2011)

saw a few flocks of snows heading south yesterday and lots of big big canadas around. the farmers are chopping fields down so fast the birds are in a different field everyday. hard to pattren  the big marsh seems to be good one day but a bust the next.
one thing i have noticed this year is the sunny days the birds are flying very low :-? on cloudy days the birds are a mile high and circle way to much. just seems backwards this year. well good huntin everyone. :beer:


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone see any of those white guys recently 
Think there will be more in ND in a few weeks


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Nature telling us to prepare for a VERY long and difficult winter...again.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Migrating in the dark as we speak over my house. All flying low, headed west.


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Any more snow sightings in nodak? I was told a flock was spotted in NE sodak but have yet to see it with my own eyes.


----------



## jkangas (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw a few hundred snows flying south towards jamestown on tuesday, haven't seen much more though


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Where I scouted this evening few are starting to trickle in. Not huntable numbers yet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello friends,

I would like to say, wintering of geese in Manytch, Russia No snow this year and temperature about minus 10, but on Manytch lake and Podmanki bay the areas of open water are constants. A lot of geese are wintering in this region - 80-90 thousand only on Manytch lake, Kalaus river and Lysy Li-man.

Thanks :thumb: 
Ritchie Michael


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

2 phone calls today in 2 totally separate areas of the state of ND. Big feeds have formed, moved in during the last 24 hours with many coming up this morning.

Time to stuff the snows in the trailer!


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

Thats good to hear Chris 
Thanx for the info


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Keep the reports coming! Starting to see a few here and there mixed in with the canadians in ne sd.


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

Seen 2 big groups in nd


----------



## mathias87 (Sep 14, 2011)

Scouted a flock of snows and blues in the north central nd at least a couple of thousand.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Hows the migration coming alon getting pretty quiet in here so there must be a few here and there. Any word of some bigger concentrations showing up?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Still a lot here in Canada and they wont leave until mother nature pushes them out.


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Quiet a few snows at the refuge in northern SD. Shot some lesser Canada and saw a few bigger flocks of speckles last weekend. There coming, slowly but surely.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Every day that passes by that these snows are not showing in good numbers makes me fear the infamous flyby of nodak.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

the snows are pushing hard into nodak as we speak huntable numbers for the weekend for sure cant wait for friday


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

THEY ARE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rock: :rock: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

greenc said:


> THEY ARE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rock: :rock: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :beer:


"here" is...north or south part of nodak? No huntable numbers in sodak yet...stillll waitingggg


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

hardcoredecs said:


> "here" is...north or south part of nodak? No huntable numbers in sodak yet...stillll waitingggg


Saw numerous groups of snows ranging from 50-1000 birds in north central SD over the weekend while pheasant hunting. Some of them were really dumb too. Talked to a few guys that were waterfowl hunting that had decent success on snows and specks on saturday.


----------



## alexb710 (Dec 14, 2009)

really stupid question here, but...do snows (even specks) fly through the eastern/southeastern part of nodak in huntable numbers during the fall too or is it mostly during the spring?


----------



## bball15 (Nov 3, 2011)

LOTS of snows showing up in ND today


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

alexb710 said:


> really stupid question here, but...do snows (even specks) fly through the eastern/southeastern part of nodak in huntable numbers during the fall too or is it mostly during the spring?


Snows yes, specks not really.


----------



## bball15 (Nov 3, 2011)

Is anybody seeing good numbers of snows in central to north central nd


----------



## decoy23 (May 28, 2011)

i am seeing alot of snows and blues in central


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Pretty sure Hustad will tell you that the juvies are the last birds to get here.

Those 1st big huntable flocks often spell frustration even to seasoned snow goose hunters.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

all the snows are gone better stay home


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

OK I WAS JUST KIDDING THEY ARE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!! :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: HEADING OUT TILL THEY LEAVE


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey, just interested where the meat of the migration is right now? Is the weather up north pushing them farther south yet?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Spam!!!


----------

